# The pups at 5 weeks



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Not the best video in the world but you will seem some smiling faces. LOL





 
Enjoy!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

HOW ADORABLE!!!!!!! I love when the one tumbles a bit awwww bless


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They change so much in such a short time. They are ready to break out of the box aren't they?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They really turn from slithering nipple seeking slugs to bouncy jumping little buggers in no time! They are just pure golden sweetness now. Thanks for the fun video and keep them coming.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They get to go for their first walk around the yard tomorrow that ought to be fun. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wont be long before they get out of the box....They are very cute...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Awww man.....I want one....


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh I love that little yawn...can I have him pleeeease!! 


ADORABLE!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That would be a mighty long boat ride cause I don;t let pups fly. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh Gosh... SWEETNESS!!!! Can you please take a vid of them going for their first walk too?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

They are just too cute. Yup, they will be out of that box in no time. They need to go explore the bigger world. They are just beautiful!


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

they are getting so big! thanks for sharing.. (i dont need a puppy.. I dont need a puppy : )


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

all i can say is.....


AWWWWW!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They're beautiful, Hooch!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Hooch-- My daughter saw the video and says to me...I wanna another golden puppy....I laughed....
They are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful babies! Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, look at those feisty little furballs!!  

They are simply adorable Hooch. Love 'em!

I don't think you could get me to leave the house if I was surrounded by those furfaces.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I bet you NEVER watch TV with that around!!! I'd be glued to the edge of the box all night watching 'em!!! What a happy, happy litter!!! Congrats Hooch!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gosh I wish I was not so far away. I would love to have a new puppy and those just look adorable. I would be on the floor all day long playing with them. All that puppy breath and little licks, life is so good.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh my gosh I want one, remember to tape the walk outside!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

What a great video of nothing but sweet golden bliss. They are adorable Hooch. Just precious. Its amazing how much they change in the short amount of time. Looks like one bunch of happy golden pups. Thanks so much for sharing Hooch. That was great


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Gosh I wish I was not so far away. I would love to have a new puppy and those just look adorable. I would be on the floor all day long playing with them. All that puppy breath and little licks, life is so good.


You're closer than me! I think a road trip may be in order!!! The only problem is that I'd go home with one!!!


----------

